# Looking for a multi-led light for a snowblower



## Dennis67 (Feb 25, 2007)

Higher end snowblowers come with a built-on light. I don't have that kind






I am looking for something that I can attach to my snowblower using zip ties (so a regular flashlight-shaped light seems out right off the bat) that has multiple LED's (light power consumption), uses easy to get batteries (AA, AAA, C, D, 9V) and throws pretty bright for about 15 feet or so forward and maybe about 6 feet wide. Waterproof would definitely be a super bonus.

The area it'll be used for is just a few feet from a street light, so it's light shouldn't get lost in competition - if anyone has any suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.





Thank you


----------



## Carpenter (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Dennis

I don't have an actual solution for you but..

IMO - Sounds like what you need may be a LED headlight. No zip-ties. No problems with vibrations from the engine. Both hands are available at all times..

EDIT - Maybe a Petzl Tikka would do the trick. I've heard nothing but good things about them in this forum.


----------



## Ken_McE (Feb 25, 2007)

Not what you were asking for, but you could zip-tie a maglight under each handlebar. Lot of LED mag drop ins around.


----------



## Dennis67 (Feb 26, 2007)

Carpenter said:


> Hi Dennis
> 
> I don't have an actual solution for you but..
> 
> ...



We have a couple Tikka Plus headlamps and though they are great I was basically looking for something with double the lights or so. Thanks for your response, differing opinions keep me thinking and hopefully getting closer to the idea that exceeds the need.




Ken_McE said:


> Not what you were asking for, but you could zip-tie a maglight under each handlebar. Lot of LED mag drop ins around.


 
My original thought was flashlights - my only problem with them is the round shape. In my mind, a round flashlight, a round zip tie loop and a round handlebar leaves a lot of jiggle room for it to get loose, fall out and break.. If I had something square to sit flatly on the metal between the handlebars, I think it'd be a bit more secure (in theory at least). Thank you for the reply though.. I really appreciate things that jog my thinking around.


----------



## Newuser01 (Feb 26, 2007)

Dennis67 said:


> The area it'll be used for is just a few feet from a street light, so it's light shouldn't get lost in competition


This statement tells me that you need a very very bright light.
Current bright lights that come to minds is L2D-CE.
Not very good with the cold (it's made out of alu.) so it will be hard to handhold.
but good run time, very very bright. For about 50 bucks now. Look for the reviews in the review area of this forum. 

And you can use bike light mount system (get it really cheap from DX.) and mount it to the handle bar, turn it on and you are set to go.

bike light mount for 1.97 shipped here: 
Let us know how this works out?

Regards.


----------



## Ken_McE (Mar 1, 2007)

_My original thought was flashlights - my only problem with them is the round shape. In my mind, a round flashlight, a round zip tie loop and a round handlebar leaves a lot of jiggle room for it to get loose, fall out and break.. 
_
Get two pieces of foam pipe insulation at any hardware store. Probably a one inch piece to go on the handle of the blower, and whatever is the biggest size they carry to go around the body of the flashlight. Zip 'em together, let the foam steady them.

_ Current bright lights that come to minds is L2D-CE.
Not very good with the cold (it's made out of alu.) so it will be hard to handhold._

He will need both hands and some hip action to run the blower. No handhelds.


----------

